# Havoc Rally Bragg!



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

We showed in Rally Advanced for the first time today. Not only did he get his first leg he placed first! He did very well off leash for his first time! In addition to his blue ribbon we got a nice coffee mug with the club's logo on it. 

I was to have shown both days but with Max's health I opted out yesterday and just went today.

The club that hosted the trail is the same club I earned my very first Novice leg on my old bridge girl, Lucky. I entered our very first ever obed trial and we palced first and earned high in trial at this same show 17 years ago. We of course left Oklahoma, moved to Kentucky and then the Oregon and just recently moved back to Oklahoma. It was pretty nostalgic going back to that show sight 17 years later. It is in the same place and I stood right by the ring Lucky earned her first Q in. Even odder, I have never gotten another first place in Obedience since Lucky. Kayos took lots of red ribbons but we always got edged by a point for blue.

I a proud of Havoc and obviously Tyler, Texas is good to us.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Havoc! Well-done!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Congratulations Kathy!









And we need to see some new pics of Havoc.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrats Kathy and Havoc!! I think there are some places that have special energy that brings luck to certain people. Maybe, for you it's Oklahoma?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Great job for both of you!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07Congrats Kathy and Havoc!! I think there are some places that have special energy that brings luck to certain people. Maybe, for you it's Oklahoma?


I have to chuckle at that Oksana. There is lots of energy here..... hot and humid!!!









But you know, Oklahoma has always been good to me and it is - after a fashion - home for us as we have spent so many years here in the past. 

We don't plan on retiring here tho. It will be the Pac NW for us.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great job!!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Way to go you two!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That is awesome, go Kathy and Havoc!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy! Go Havoc!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's GREAT news.. Congratulations Havoc & Kathy!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yea























Way to go Havoc!

Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Kathy!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

WTG you guys!


----------

